# Audiomodelling Violin and Roli tips



## dgburns (Jul 24, 2019)

Been using the Roli and frankly finding it a bit of a let down, mostly because it seems to need a fair bit of pressure to get any note to play, so I can’t play in fluid lines at any faster tempos. Using it with Audiomodeling violin. But noticed that it responds well with Equator, just not so much with anything else. Logic seems to do better then Cubase with the combination of MPE and AM vln. Cubase is triggering many false notes.

It’s almost easier for me to play it all on an actual violin, sigh.

thoughts (and advice?)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 24, 2019)

Sounds like you need to scale the pressure controller by something over 100%. I don't know how to do it in Cubase, but in Logic you insert a Modifier MIDI effect plug-in on the channel strip.

Or you can use a Transformer object in the Environment. Go to the Click and Ports layer, replace the Sum cable with individual cables from each physical MIDI port, cable the object between the MIDI port your Rolli is connected to and the sequencer (or MIDI Monitor, or whatever else you have there)... and then scale the pressure.

MIDI FX are just Transformers with a pretty face, although they're on channels rather than just in the Environment like they used to be.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 24, 2019)

Have you adjusted the sensitivity in the Roli configuration app? You can set a better velocity curve to make it more playable. Make a specific profile that best fits swam for when you’re using it, and then you can switch back to your standard profile if it fits better on other instruments


----------



## dgburns (Jul 25, 2019)

thnx guys


----------



## lelepar (Aug 1, 2019)

dgburns said:


> Been using the Roli and frankly finding it a bit of a let down, mostly because it seems to need a fair bit of pressure to get any note to play, so I can’t play in fluid lines at any faster tempos. Using it with Audiomodeling violin. But noticed that it responds well with Equator, just not so much with anything else. Logic seems to do better then Cubase with the combination of MPE and AM vln. Cubase is triggering many false notes.
> 
> It’s almost easier for me to play it all on an actual violin, sigh.
> 
> thoughts (and advice?)



You can adjust the Expression Curve on the SWAM Violin (Options page). Also you can set the Min value for the Expression CC mapping to - let's say - a value between 3 and 6 (you need to find the spot the suits your feeling).


----------

